# best service for UK tv?



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you get UK tv through satellite or something similar? I known of downloading vpn etc but would prefer to have it on tv through a tv package or similar. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Define UK tv.

Are there specific programmes you want to watch etc?


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
Drama and soaps mainly. Spooks, body farm. BBC tv, itv, channel 4, sky one...anything really!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will get some programmes on both Showtime and DU, but you won't get them all.

Sports are well covered, so are soaps (I'm told). Films are similiar to Sky movies, as in, they get repeated often.

Have a look at both of the above mentioned companies websites and see which is best for you. Just bear in mind, both may not be available depending on where you live in Dubai.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah I see. Thanks for the info. Still waiting to hear where we'll be housed....but I like to have as much info as poss!


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

if youve had sky plus in the uk be prepared for a big comedown ive got etisalat premier package and while it does have some great programes the system is itself is garbage compared to sky.
on the plus side its so nice on a evening in dubai you probably wont want to be sat indoors watching tv


----------



## Will365 (Jun 7, 2011)

As already mentioned, you won't find everything you want. I live in a Du area so have the basic package plus the OSN Family added in. That includes OSN sports which shows the SPL if interested!

Worth paying the £5 per month for vpn and access to Iplayer etc....


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

The downside of living in Dubai is that you've got to accept the bad tv programming


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

There is no upside!!!!

Really!!!


Not even the imaginary 'Tax free thingy'!!!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Really positive, just what I need to hear right now!


----------



## babinda (Nov 16, 2010)

Being here and not having UK TV means I watch much less TV , and its also made me realise how much rubbish I used to watch when I lived in the UK and how much time I wasted. The sport coverage here (if you get the right package) is superb - every single premier league game live - you cant get anywhere near that level of coverage in the UK


----------

